# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Επιλογή κλουβιού για cockatiel !

## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα!

Σε λιγο καιρο σκεφτομαι να αγορασω ενα ημερο Cockatiel απο ενα πετ σοπ που εκτρεφει ημερους παπαγαλους!
Θελω να κανω μια καλη επιλογη κλουβιου αλλα οχι και πανακριβη!
Φωτογραφιες , Διστασεις & τιμες των κλουβιων θα βοηθησαν αρκετα!

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Μια καλή επιλογή είναι η 76αρα ζευγαρώστρα που χρησιμοποιούν πολλά παιδιά από εδώ! Παλιά την έβρισκες με 23,70€, τώρα έχει πάει στα 28,10€ εκτός αν την έχει φέρει κι άλλο μαγαζί σε χαμηλότερη τιμή. Οι διαστάσεις είναι 76cm x 46cm x 45.5cm .Με αυτή θα μπορείς αργότερα να βάλεις κι άλλο κοκατιλάκι μέσα για να φτιάξεις ζευγάρι, είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρη.

----------


## Nikos_V

Ναι μου αρεσει πολυ αυτη η ζευγαρωστρα. ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------

